# Leo: Super Snow rainwater blazing blizzard



## Funkyfresh (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey, wanted to show off a pair of leopard geckos I picked up off of Garrick @ crestedgecko.com. It is a pair of Super Snow rainwater blazing blizzards. Not sure how many of these are out there.

Male









Female









Thanks for looking


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice leo's:2thumb:.

But i'd say the female is a Rainwater blazing blizzard. Due to the fact that she has a clear visual iris pattern.
Not a trait seen on a leo expressing Super snow.


----------



## Funkyfresh (Apr 11, 2013)

She has solid black eyes, no pattern both of my rwbb females have different eyes compared to my ssrwbb.

Thank


----------



## Funkyfresh (Apr 11, 2013)

*update*

i should say a solid ruby color, i took a couple pics to compare the ssbb and the bb.

female super snow rainwater blazing blizzard









female rainwater blazing blizzard









sorry for the cellphone shots


----------



## Funkyfresh (Apr 11, 2013)

*update*

had a female rainwater blazing blizzard ovulating so put my super snow rainwater blazing blizzard in with her. :mf_dribble:


----------



## steffann (Apr 26, 2013)

hello,
this site is very important.
:whistling2:


----------



## Funkyfresh (Apr 11, 2013)

I'll be honest if your being sarcastic I'm not sure what your saying


----------



## steffann (Apr 26, 2013)

:welcome:
Hello my friends,
welcome to this site and it is very importand point.


----------

